# Skyrim - Mods, Plugins und mehr



## Razyl (17. November 2011)

Wie schon in den Vorgängern, kann man auch wieder bei Skyrim jede Menge modden. Zurzeit stehen den fähigen Menschen allerdings noch ein paar Steine im Weg, denn die benötigen Tools wurden von Bethesda bislang noch nicht veröffentlicht. Somit sind größere Mods für den Anfang erst einmal ausgeschlossen, aber man kann auch so schon am Spiel einiges verändern und verbessern. 
*
Wichtige Links:
*

Skyrim Nexus- weltweit größte Datenbank für Skyrim Mods (Nachfolger von Oblivion Nexus)
Scharesoft - die größte deutschsprachige Datenbank für weitesgehend alle deutschen TES-Mods

*Die ersten (interessanten) Tweaks/Mini-Mods:
*
3D Weltkarte (nützlich!)
Sharpen Effect (deutlich schärferes Bild)
verbesserte Gesichter
blockige Nasen ausradieren
keine schmutzigen Körper für Frauen
Project Enhanced Skyrim
FXAA Post Process Injector
Fenster-Modus ohne Rahmen
deutsche Wegweiser

Ich werde den Thread natürlich weiterhin updaten, sofern es nützliche und vor allem gute Mods gib


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

Vielen Dank dafür, Razyl - werd mir morgen mal einige davon anschauen und wohl auch raufpacken. Die deutschen Wegweiser z.B. find ich ganz nett, wenn schon übersetzt, dann richtig x)

Btw bin ich dafür, dass der hier auch zum Sticky wird, weil wegen schon sehr wichtig ^^


----------



## KunQ (18. November 2011)

Wenn man 2 Monitore hat, geht das mit dem Fenstermodus Mod nicht  Der verzerrt das dann auf die volle Breite :X


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2011)

KunQ schrieb:


> Wenn man 2 Monitore hat, geht das mit dem Fenstermodus Mod nicht  Der verzerrt das dann auf die volle Breite :X



Gut, das konnte ich nicht ausprobieren, da ich keine zwei Monitore habe. Da musst du wohl auf eine weitere Mod warten oder das Bethesda diese Sache von alleine hinbekommt. Ansonsten hilft da nicht viel. Glaube ich. =/


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2011)

http://skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=98

PC Zeit wird im Ladescreen angezeigt, zuweilen ganz nützlich, wenn man mal ein wenig... länger spielt ^^


----------



## WhiteSeb (2. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> http://skyrimnexus.c.../file.php?id=98
> 
> PC Zeit wird im Ladescreen angezeigt, zuweilen ganz nützlich, wenn man mal ein wenig... länger spielt ^^




Jaaa, das kenn ich xD
"Hmm... ich müsst bald schlafen gehn. Morgen früh raus, arbeiten... Ach, ich verkauf noch schnell die Sachen.
Hmm.. hopp, ich mach noch schnell die Quest, die is in der Nähe. - Ah, da is noch was ganz nah, mach ich das. - Ach, schnell alles verkaufen - OH SCHEISSE!!! Schon wieder ne Stunde rum!"   xD

Skyrim fesselt einen einfach zu stark


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Inventar-Mod muss auf jeden Fall mit rein.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2011)

die da wäre?

was ich super wichtig finde sind die texturmods:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=26
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=30
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1192
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=238
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=120
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=85
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1598

felsen:
http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=849


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab gerade nen sehr guten Interface-Mod gefunden. Momentan leider nur das Inventar, aber er ist ja noch nicht fertig.

SkyUI

Man braucht dafür aber Skyrim Scriptextender.

Hier ein kleiner Tutorial wie man den Mod installiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dZl5Iujsbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2011)

Für die, die ohne den Scriptextender auskommen möchten gibt es das QD Inventory.

Ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie das SkyUI allerdings in Textform ohne lustige extra Symbölchen ^^

http://www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=667


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche nach nem Tagebuch-Mod, das anzeigt, woher man die Quest hat und/oder wo man sie abgeben muss, sprich Sortierung nach Ortschaften. Ich find das Tagebuch in Skyrim echt lausig. Also wenn jemand sowas findet, bin ich glücklich


----------



## spuner (4. Februar 2012)

Ich suche einen Mod der mir den Schaden anzeigt den ich mache und den ich bekomme.

Bis jetzt Leiter nichts gefunden.


----------



## Negev (17. Juni 2012)

Muss mal ne Frage los werden...

Seit neuesem beschäftige ich mich wieder mit Skyrim (WoW grad echt wieder langweilig und so)... hab mich heute mal - hmm okay Gestern^^ mal mit Mods beschäftigt. 
Dabei hab ich einige sehr schöne Mods gefunden die, die Atmo mächtig aufwerten! 

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist: in wie weit sind die Grfik-Mods miteinander Kompatibel? Im moment hab ich Zahlreiche Mods installiert, ohne darauf zu achten was jedes Mod im Deteil macht.

Werd Morgen neu Installiren und den Skyrim Ordner im Orginalzustand mal sichern...

Aber nun zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen: ich bin auf [url="http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,878898/The-Elder-Scrolls-5-Skyrim-ENB-Grafik-Mod/Rollenspiel-Adventure/Download/"]ENB-Grafik-Mod[/url] gestoßen. Dieser Mod verspricht eine fotorealistische Grafik. Schon beim Download hab ich mich gewundet das nur 3 MB gezogen wurden. Das Spiel selbst schaut nicht so aus wie auf den Bildern. Jetzt frage ich mich was hier schief gelaufen ist. Welche Mods gehören noch zu diesem ENB installiert?

MfG Negev


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden habe, beschränkt sich sein Anteil am Modding auf Tweaks an den Settings für Schatten, Beleuchtung etc.

Was er für Shots und Videos zusätzlich noch verwendet ist folgendes:

- Skyrim HD
- Realistic Lighting
- Deeper Snow
- More Rain
- EDWS
- WATER
- Crimson Tide Blood
- Detailed Whiterun
- The Dance of Death Killmoves
- Dovahkiin Relax
- additional HD Textures


----------



## Arosk (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mir mal ne kleine Mod gebastelt, nur zum testen. Ändert das Hauptmenübild + die Musik.

Nichts besonderes, hat nur 15 min gedauert 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.linkfile.de/download-500739868ce9f7f0857260404eab4d41.php

Gruß


----------



## Ympker (19. Dezember 2012)

COOL 
Immer schön updaten!


----------

